# تجارة العطور والبخور والهدايا



## العطور ودهن العود (23 أكتوبر 2019)

السلام عليكم تتوفر لدينا عطور بالجملة العطور عربية وفرنسية 
احجام العطور 100 ملي . بالإمكان شحن عدد 1000 عطر واقل طلب 100 عطر
موقعنا سلطنة عمان مسقط . لمعاينة الصور وباقي التواصيل يرجى التواصل واتساب 009689439811
احمد​


----------

